# Bit-shift in VB6?



## Tensi (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Gibt es in VB6 die Möglichkeit, bitweise links oder rechts zu schieben? Ich weiß, das man das mit Multiplikation/Division mit 2 auch lösen könnte, aber ein Schiebebefehl wäre eleganter ...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. Januar 2004)

Nein gibt es nicht in VB nur in VB.Net, also geht es nur über Multiplikation und Division.
Google hilft hier wie immer weiter.
Eine Wunderschöne Erklärung bzw. ein Tutorial befindet sich hier 
http://www.visualbasicforum.com/t54801.html .

Gruß Homer


----------

